
Show HN: We've built a Slack emulator to demo our Slack bot - kulesh
https://karmabot.chat#demo
======
Waterluvian
Where can I learn more about the emulator? The link sends me to a different
product (one that I really really really never want to see anywhere I work).

~~~
kulesh
It's a custom-built mini app.

\- Platform: Nuxt ([https://nuxtjs.org/](https://nuxtjs.org/)) \- Language:
JavaScript \- Templates: Vue

Finishing up with MS Teams demo atm, will probably share more on this later
on.

Curious about your general reaction 'I really really really never want to see
anywhere I work'. Would you mind elaborating on that please? Why such a strong
opposition?

Thanks!

~~~
Waterluvian
Sorry I should have qualified my reaction.

I don't want any form of quantification of gamification of slack
participation. It creates wrong incentives.

~~~
calgoo
Exactly, give me a bonus at the end of the year and a raise the next year if
you think i have done a good job. Have a chat with me in a one to one meeting
if you believe i have something i can improve on.

I never want something that feels like the smiley face sticker and sad face
stickers that school teachers use to "motivate" kids. We are grownups and we
can have a talk if there is something the can improve. If not, let me get on
with my day and my work.

~~~
NinoScript
I’m my last work we had a few smiley face stickers, we loved it. It didn’t
motivate us, but it was fun. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
joshribakoff
Is this click bait? The link is to a sales page, where is the emulator/info
about the emulator? I feel tricked into clicking

~~~
acconrad
Same thing here. Clicked thinking I was going to see how the emulator works. I
need an emulator to try for my slackbot, and instead I'm on the landing page
for the bot. And now I read in the comments that the slackbot simulator isn't
even ready and we can't view it. I feel tricked.

~~~
kulesh
Try this link please:
[http://interactive.karmabot.chat/slack](http://interactive.karmabot.chat/slack)

------
wild_preference
Nice work.

Though I didn't know the right sidebar was interactive until I read the
comments here that said they hated it, then I went back to figure out why.
Maybe a "Click me!" above the demo on the right, pointing down at the sidebar.
Dunno.

Once I clicked around in it, I thought it was a great demo of your product no
matter how one might feel about the product itself. Anyone that's used Slack
before can immediately visualize if this would fit in with their Slack team or
not instead of having to derive your product from marketese about increasing
team synergy over real-time communications or something.

~~~
kulesh
> Maybe a "Click me!" above the demo on the right, pointing down at the
> sidebar. Dunno.

That's a really nice suggestion, thanks. I thought the pulsating orange dot
would do the trick.

Really glad you liked the overall experience. Ta!

